# Auf AiO Umsteigen?



## MrSnickles (1. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte nun mal auf ein Corsair 5000D Gehäuse umsteigen und womöglich entweder in der Front, oder wahrscheinlicher oben vielleicht eine 360er AiO einbauen. Nun muss ich sagen das ich nur ein einziges mal eine AiO hatte, und das war vor gut 10 Jahren und die war ziemlich schnell im Eimer.

Ich habe persönlich so gar keine Ahnung was AiO angeht und wollte euch fragen ob ihr mir da helfen könnt. Derzeit habe ich keinen I7 8700k der auf 5GHZ Allcore läuft. Gekühlt wird er von einem Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B.  Ich erwarte jetzt nicht direkt mehr Leistung von der AiO aber zumindest die gleiche Leistung wie bisher hätte ich gerne. Budget sollte 150€ nicht übersteigen.

Habt ihr da vielleicht was für mich?


----------



## GEChun (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab jetzt seit 2014 AiOs von Corsair im Einsatz. Die erste war eine 240er dann noch eine 280er jetzt aktuell seit 2019 eine 360er.
Bisher keine Probleme mit den AiOs wobei ich diese Grundsätzlich maximal 4 Jahre nutze und dann austausche, da bei mir öfter gebastelt wird!

Interessant war aber das die Temperaturen der 280er am besten waren... .
Aber das ware nur ein paar Grad.

Die 280er und die 360er haben einen I7-6900K bei 4,4 - 4,5Ghz auch noch gut gekühlt. Maximal 78° mit dem OC.
Standarttakt vom 6900K ist 3,2Ghz und Turbo 3,7Ghz.
Habe allerdings die Lüfter gegen leisere getauscht, das war bei Corsair am Anfang echt nen Problem, bei der 360er gehts aber.
Nur 3 richtig leise Lüfter kosten ja nun auch nicht die Welt.

Beim 5800X war bisher noch kein OC nötig.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Oktober 2021)

Ich würde dir diese AIO empfehlen:








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ab € 166,04 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Andere Hersteller nutzen Radiatoren aus Aluminium und hier ist einer aus Kupfer verbaut. Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf ist nicht gut, da es chemisch reagiert und die feinen Finnen im Kühler mit der Zeit oxidieren. Zwar ist in der Kühlflüssigkeit auch Korrosionsschutz enthalten, aber dieses zögert diesen Vorgang nur raus und verhindert es nicht gänzlich.

Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Pumpe so leise ist, dass sie normalerweise nicht zu hören ist. Die Schläuche sind Weichmacherfrei und so versifft mit der Zeit der Kühler auch nicht. Denn Weichmacher lösen sich mit der Zeit und verstopfen auch den Kühler. Diese AIO ist auch modular aufgebaut, sodass jederzeit auch z.B. Schläuche ausgetauscht werden können und die AIO hat auch Schnellkupplungen mit verbaut, worüber sich die AIO erweitern lässt.

Zum Beispiel:








						Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extention Kit ab € 15,29 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extention Kit ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: Schlauch • Material: Thermoplastische Vulkanisate (TPV, EPDM/PP) • Außendurchmesser: 12.7mm • Innend… ✔ Schläuche & Rohre ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora Solo ab € 74,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora Solo ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: CPU • Material: Kupfer (vernickelt), Kunststoff • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 1150/1151/1155/1156/1200,… ✔ Kühlkörper ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						Alphacool NexXxoS Eiswolf Eisbaer ST30 Full Copper | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool NexXxoS Eiswolf Eisbaer ST30 Full Copper ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: aktiv • Lüfterplätze: 3x 120mm • Material: Kupfer • Anschlüsse: G1/4"… ✔ Radiatoren ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



(_Radiator gibt es mittlerweile auch mit den neuen Schläuche/Anschlüsse._)

Aber es können auch eigene Anschlüsse und Schläuche verwendet werden.
Das obere Zubehör kommt halt bereits vorbefüllt an. Ist aber nur optional, falls die AIO mit einer Grafikkarte und noch zusätzliche Radiatoren erweitert werden soll.

Sollte doch mal die Pumpe defekt gehen, gibt es die Pumpe selbst zum Einbauen zu kaufen oder sogar der komplette Kühler inkl. Pumpe.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora Solo ab € 74,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora Solo ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: CPU • Material: Kupfer (vernickelt), Kunststoff • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 1150/1151/1155/1156/1200,… ✔ Kühlkörper ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



(_Pumpe ist ja im Kühler mit verbaut._)

Mit der Zeit verdunstet immer etwas Wasser und andere AIOs haben hierzu oft gar keine Einfüllschraube vorhanden und wenn dann unter einem Garantiesiegel, was dann auch bedeutet, dass die Herstellergarantie nach dem Beschädigen des Siegels flöten geht.

Diese AIO hat ein kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter und daran dann auch ein 1/4 Zoll Verschlussschraube, worüber sich sehr einfach und schnell destilliertes Wasser nachfüllen lässt.

Diese AIO ist daher langlebiger und andere müssten nach einigen Jahren neu gekauft werden. Andere sind auch nicht schlecht, aber das Wartungsfrei, was denen oft nachgesagt wird, kommt nur durch Neukauf zustande. Denn eine Wasserkühlung die Wartungsfrei ist, gibt es nicht!


----------



## MrSnickles (1. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Spoiler: Vorheriger Post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, also diese AiO klingt ziemlich cool. Vor allem das der Hersteller daran gedacht hat das Schläuche, Pumpe etc einzeln austauschbar sind finde ich mega. Das ist etwas das sieht man ja fast gar nicht. - Ich werde mir zu dieser noch 1-2 Test durchlesen aber ich denke alleine wegen den Extras da würde ich mir wohl diese holen.

Wenn sie meinen CPU dann auch noch bei Belastung bei 70° oder weniger halten kann wäre ich natürlich mega zufrieden.


GEChun schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt seit 2014 AiOs von Corsair im Einsatz. Die erste war eine 240er dann noch eine 280er jetzt aktuell seit 2019 eine 360er.
> Bisher keine Probleme mit den AiOs wobei ich diese Grundsätzlich maximal 4 Jahre nutze und dann austausche, da bei mir öfter gebastelt wird!
> 
> Interessant war aber das die Temperaturen der 280er am besten waren... .
> ...


Klingt schon mal nicht schlecht, die Modulare welche IICARUS vorgeschlagen hat klingt aber besser. Wie es von 6900k zum 8700k an Wärmeentwicklung aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur das mein I7 sehr heiß wurde bevor ich ihn geköpft habe.


----------



## ApolloX30 (3. Oktober 2021)

Die von alphacool, also die Eisbär hat den Vorteil, sie kann wie eine Custom erweitert werden. 
Ich hab vor drei Wochen mit einer Eiswolf 360 für die Grafikkarte begonnen und letzter Woche eine Eisbär 420 einfach dazu integriert.
Das ist bzgl. der Kühlleistung jetzt super aber auch was die Lautstärke angeht, ist die Kombination sehr gut geworden. 
Das ist also nochmal ne Überlegung wert: braucht man eine AIO nur für die CPU (nein, rein für die CPU braucht man sie nicht!) oder will man irgendwann auch für die Grafikkarte ne Flüssigkühlung?


----------



## MrSnickles (3. Oktober 2021)

Was die Grafikkarte angeht. Muss ich 100% Nein sagen.
1. Wird es für meine 2080 SUper wohl kaum einen Block geben.
2. Kann ich gerade keine Grafikkarte in den Sand setzen. Daher ist mir das viel zu Heikel derzeit.


----------



## garfield36 (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke, dass eine AiO nur für eine CPU auch ein Gewinn ist. Da die Pumpen bei Alphacool so gut wie unhörbar sind, kann man ein sehr leises System zusammenstellen. Allerdings bin ich der Ansicht, dass es bessere Lüfter gibt. Eine Auswechslung kann da schon lohnenswert sein.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Oktober 2021)

Die Lüfter finde ich auch nicht so perfekt (Funktional), aber im Grunde müsste man da dann schon auf Noctua oder eLoops umsteigen, damit die Lüfter auch tatsächlich besser abschneiden.


----------



## garfield36 (11. Oktober 2021)

Arctic-Lüfter sind auch nicht schlecht. Sie haben ein sensationelles P/L-Verhältnis. Aber ja, Noctua sind noch etwas besser, kosten aber auch wesentlich mehr. Bei einem Radiator nehme ich eher keine Noiseblocker. Hier bauen die Noctua einen etwas höheren Luftdruck auf, und sind trotzdem relativ leise.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Oktober 2021)

Gegen Arctic Lüfter würde ich die beiliegenden Lüfter nicht austauschen.
Zwar sind sie in der Tat gute Preis/Leistungslüfter, aber so viel besser werden sie am Ende auch nicht abschneiden.


----------



## garfield36 (11. Oktober 2021)

Ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, dass ich die beiliegenden Lüfter gegen Arctic-Modelle austauschen würde. Da kämen eher Noctua rein. Aber ich denke, dass die mitgelieferten Lüfter  bei z.B. einer AiO von Alphcool doch etwas schlechter abschneiden als die von Arctic.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (11. Oktober 2021)

Der Eisbär Pro liegen sogar ganz hervorragende Lüfter bei!









						Alphacool Rise Aurora 120 mm ARGB Lüfter - Handfeste Überraschung mit extrem viel Durchsatz bei akustischer Zurückhaltung | igor´sLAB
					

Mit Straßenpreisen ab ca. 16 Euro positioniert Alphacool den nagelneuen Rise Aurora 120 mm als Mittelklasse-Lüfter für Gehäuse und vor allem Radiatoren. Ohne es vorab spoilern zu wollen: der Lüfter…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## IICARUS (11. Oktober 2021)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass die mitgelieferten Lüfter bei z.B. einer AiO von Alphcool doch etwas schlechter abschneiden als die von Arctic.


Im direkten Vergleich wirst du da sicherlich kein großen Unterschied merken. Die Arctic Lüfter sind für den Preis gute Lüfter, aber auch nur wegen dem Preis.

Hier schneiden die 140er Lüfter auch nicht so gut ab.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oNxmnpdzh_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## AAChris (18. Oktober 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Der Eisbär Pro liegen sogar ganz hervorragende Lüfter bei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich benutze die auch auf der Arbeit, kann ich nichts negatives drüber sagen. Allerdings passt die Eisbaer Pro Version nicht auf den Sockel 1151, jedenfalls liegt für den 1151er kein Montage Zubehör bei.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2021)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, hatte die NO-Pro auf einem 4790K drauf und das Lochmaß ist mit dem Sockel 1150, 1151 und 1200 identisch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Oktober 2021)

Er hat aber recht ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Oktober 2021)

Ja stimmt, steht sogar mit in der Produktbeschreibung.
Der Kühler ist auch größer, als die normale Ausführung.


> Die Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora bietet eine wesentlich höhere Kühlfläche als die normale Eisbaer Aurora. Sie wurde speziell für extrem große CPU DIEs entwickelt und deckt Prozessoren wie den AMD Threadripper aber auch die AMD Ryzen CPUs vollständig ab. Auch für den Intel Sockel 3647 ist die Eisbaer Pro konzeptioniert worden um die bestmögliche Kühlleistung der gesamten CPU zu gewährleisten.


Quelle: https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue.../alphacool-eisbaer-pro-aurora-360-cpu?c=21428

Demnach würde auch der Kühler vom Platz (Sockel 1151) wahrscheinlich nicht passen.
Hatte ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt bisher noch nicht so genau angeschaut und dachte es wäre eine neuere Ausführung der Eisbäre.

Die NO-Pro ist aber kompatibel:
Intel 775 / 1056 / 1155 / 1150 / 1151 / 1200 / 2011 / 2011-3 / 2066
AMD AM2 / AM2+ / AM3 / AM3+ / FM1 / FM2 / FM2+ / AM4 / TR4 / sTRX4


----------



## AAChris (18. Oktober 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, steht sogar mit in der Produktbeschreibung.
> Der Kühler ist auch größer, als die normale Ausführung.


Der CPU Block deckt den HS von einem Threadripper komplett ab. 😍


----------



## ApolloX30 (19. Oktober 2021)

Diese Aurora Lüfter von Alphacool sollen laut Igor recht gut sein. Ich hab:
- die weißen von Eiswolf, da dessen Radi aber nur bei hohem Tempo läuft und dann mit sehr hohen Drehzahlen, sind sie da eben laut
- die dunklen von Eisbär, die können kein 0 Rpm, aber kaufen bei 600 rpm unhörbar leise.

Mit beiden bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Lüfter (RGB) der NO-Pro Version sind ganz ok.
Leise fallen diese nicht aus, weil sie nicht so gut runtergeregelt werden können.

Die 120er Lüfter laufen Minimum mit 850 U/min und die 140er Lüfter mit 450 U/min.
Was aber in diesem Sinn etwas seltsam ist und ich denke das diese mindeste Drehzahl auf den  ALC - AIOs gewollt ist, damit das Wasser immer eine gewisse Drehzahl der Lüfter anliegen hat.


----------

